# plastic/rubber frogs



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

How do you fish them?

JM


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I haven't used them a lot, but you might want to try them on the surface or near weeds, scum, lily pads. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

SLOWLY , on/ in weeds and top of the scum and the green pea pods.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Used to fish them a lot. Look for thick weeds near a decent drop or deeper water. Pads, milfoil , cabbage mix is always best. Throw right on top of slop, and let it sit at least one full minute(sounds easy til you try it). Tactic that always worked best for me was then to slowly try and sneak it out. Let it pause in any openings or where two different weed species come together. Try not to let it get into the V of lily pads or it could hang up. Usually I would make a second cast to the same spot and retrieve it more quickly. Look for weed movement or swirls and when you least expect it WHAM!!!. REMEMBER: DO NOT set hook until you feel fish. GOOD LUCK.


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the tips.

JM


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

the only thing i have a hard time with is keeping the line taunt


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I always add a few pieces of plastic worm inside of the frog or rat if the matt is very thick. The extra wieght disturbes more of the matt. Listen to what Lunder said and you will not go wrong.


----------



## Basskisser1 (May 15, 2004)

We've been using "buzzin frogs" from CASE plastics. We are catching a lot of largemouths with them. Just buzzin them across the surface...


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I've been fishing my Zoom Horny Toads like a buzzbait and have found good topwater action at some smaller ponds and the olentangy. Until I saw it, I never thought a 7" bass would gobble up that horny toad rigged with a 5/0 hook.

I usually use a constant retrieve, but will occasionally pause it for a second...


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Horny toads are good in the more sparse weeds, as many said fished similar to a buzzbait. If you get into some thicker things switch to a moss style lure and pop it. Best fished on spiderwire, and be prepared for some HAWGS. :B


----------

